# Has anyone tried the kerosene soap?



## Bamagirl (Nov 30, 2015)

I was looking through the forums for a mechanic soap (we tried one that someone had made locally and it worked well, it had kerosene in it, I just don't know the exact recipe). I came across a couple of threads talking about adding kerosene and this recipe came up.

2.2 ounces (weight, not volume) sodium hydroxide (lye crystals)
6 ounces (weight, not volume) distilled or purified water 
1 lb lard 
1.6 oz turpentine (can use turpentine substitute or kerosene)

But it appears it is for a stain stick? So, now I am curious if anyone has tried this as a bar soap for a mechanic? I was thinking make this recipe and maybe add either cornmeal or pumice to it as I seen that was suggested several times. 

Also, I haven't plugged it in to soapcalc yet, but would you 5% sf this batch?

*** I tried to find out as much as I could on the forums before asking, but most of the posts were older and I was hoping maybe someone tried it and had some advice?***


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes- people also use kerosene stain sticks to use as a bar soap for greasy hands. This thread will be of great help (it has recipes): http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=48916 , see especially posts #8 and 9.

Either kerosene or turpenoid @ 10% will work. Turpenoid is an odorless kerosene substitute that you can buy wherever art supplies are sold. I myself have it on my list of soaps to try making. I'll be using the turpenoid I bought from Hobby Lobby @ 10% ppo.


IrishLass


----------



## Bamagirl (Nov 30, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> Yes- people also use kerosene stain sticks to use as a bar soap for greasy hands. This thread will be of great help (it has recipes): http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=48916 , see especially posts #8 and 9.
> 
> Either kerosene or turpenoid @ 10% will work. Turpenoid is an odorless kerosene substitute that you can buy wherever art supplies are sold. I myself have it on my list of soaps to try making. I'll be using the turpenoid I bought from Hobby Lobby @ 10% ppo.
> 
> ...



This was the thread I was looking at as well and found the recipe off a link to another thread.

I think this is going to be on my to try list, right after my first batch!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 1, 2015)

I would consider waiting until you're comfortable making soap before trying it. For a beginner, it might not be a great choice


----------



## Bamagirl (Dec 1, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I would consider waiting until you're comfortable making soap before trying it. For a beginner, it might not be a great choice



I do have plans to wait. It's just I have this crazy mind that thinks I have to plan everything out. I have a soapmaking folder that I made and it has the basic recipe that I want to try (and all the notes I have jotted down from reading posts on here), but I also included a section for "Want to Try" items and I know if I don't get it in the folder, I will probably wind up forgetting about it  It also gives me a place to jot down any tips or notes I find on it and it's all in one place so when I do decide to make it, hopefully all is in one place. (I'm a folder type person and chaos follows if I don't have things organized). 

I've read so many times on this forum that the best advice for a new soaper is to do a basic recipe with no frills (fragrances or color and just a few oils), so I figure y'all know what you are talking about, so I am taking that advice. (I was actually given a recipe to try using goats milk and was told it was super easy and it needed to be the first one I made, but I filed it under the "Want to Try" because of the advice given here.)

And it's also that I'm just so excited!!!


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Dec 2, 2015)

I made a 100% coconut soap with 0% superfat and kerosene added at trace not too long ago.  While I haven't use it as a stain stick, (and would never even consider using it on bare hands) I grated some and mixed it with washing soda to use as laundry detergent and it seems to work really well (my clothes smell better when I use it.).
I was prepared for craziness, but other than acceleration, which was manageable since I was prepared for it, it behaved no differently than other soap batches.


----------



## doriettefarm (Dec 2, 2015)

I've been wondering how much different the acceleration would be with kerosene/turpenoid vs pine tar . . . anyone out there tried both?


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 3, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> I've been wondering how much different the acceleration would be with kerosene/turpenoid vs pine tar . . . anyone out there tried both?


 

I've tried neither (yet), but for what it's worth, the notes I jotted down from MikeInPDX experiences with kerosene indicate that it soaps fine without any fuss. He said to just pour it into your melted oils, add the lye solution, and bring the batter to a thick trace with the stick-blender (he says you'll want a heavy trace in order to prevent curdling).


IrishLass


----------

